# Need adice..



## stu (May 30, 2007)

I've been offered the opportunity to move to the States (Atlanta) with work.

My understanding is that work should provide a relocation package detailing all the necessary items for example, Visa (Family), health cover for the family, etc..

To date nothing has been formulated and presented to me. If I am to be going to the States is it fair of me to expect that all accomodation should be provided including a vehicle? It has been suggested that I will be offered 3 months accomodation and then its up to me!

Also banking is another concern for me including Taxes and how they need to be restructured.

My main priority is my wife and two nippers.. I do not want to find myself being put in an awkward position and ultimately out of pocket.

Help and advice would be appreciated 

Stu


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

It makes a huge difference if you are already with the company that wants to relocate you and how long you have been with them. If you have been there a while, pick some of your colleagues brains that have done what you are about to do.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Cars and housing usually aren't included in packages to the US, based on what I remember about some of my former co-worders. The consulting firm did provide cars and accommodation, but the people who came over were on fairly short-term contracts.

I remember someone from Frankfurt, and he had to buy cars and find his own housing.

It's will be good to be in Atlanta for a while, to get an idea of how grim traffic is and where you want to live. One thing to ask your company about is whether they are sending someone from Atlanta overseas for a more or less matching time period. The German family I mentioned rented his house from a family that had been transferred to Mexico City, and had let his out to someone who had been sent to Frankfurt from somewhere else.

All the visas and everything should be handled by your employer. Make sure you are getting good medical insurance. Even then, you might be surprised at how much medical care will cost.

If you are coming from the UK you will find America amazingly cheap.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

At least opening a bank account won't be diffiicult. I understand that in the UK you need references and all sorts of stuff to get a checking account. In the US you will need your tax id or social security number, which is easy to get, your name, an address for the statement to go to, and money. There are homeless people with bank accounts.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like to modify that. I'm not sure you even need an address.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

I suppose you will also need to consider a property that you have at home. Do you have property to sell? If so, you may want to consider renting out a property to give yourself an income and ensure that you can fund a home in the U.S.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

stu said:


> I've been offered the opportunity to move to the States (Atlanta) with work.
> 
> My understanding is that work should provide a relocation package detailing all the necessary items for example, Visa (Family), health cover for the family, etc..
> 
> ...


If they have not presented you with anything on those things that concern you, then I would contact the person that hired you and ask them outright. Get it in writing if they are going to offer accommodations, and health insurance. I definitely would not assume that you will be taken care of. Most companies do not offer vehicles unless it is specifically listed in the job offer they sent you which also should have stated all other benefits that they intend to give you.


----------

